# 07 Nissan Versa "Service engine soon"



## JCTC (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi! 

Last week, my service engine soon light came on. I tried reseting the computer to see if it would just go away, but it came back.

The codes it gives me are the following :

P1148 : Closed Loop Control (Bank 1)

P0031 : HO2S Heater Control Circuit Low (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 

Any tips? What might be causing this problem and how can I fix it? Is it something expensive?

Thanks a lot for any help you might give!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like a 02 sensor (air fuel ratio sensor)


----------



## JCTC (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah feels the same to me! Thanks!


----------

